# Vroom Vroom



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Did anyone else see this last night?

It's SKY's answer to Top Gear but unfortunately is perhaps the lamest programme I've ever seen. They've abandoned any attempt at serious motoring journalism and have instead based the entire program around all the silly stunts the Top Gear crew occasionally pull...

- Dropping a vehicle from a great height and then seeing if it still works

- Testing the distance from which a car's ICE can be heard (the further the better)









- Testing whether some blonde "treacle" can apply her makeup in a car being driven over bumpy terrain

...to name but three.

I would expect even the Max Power mob to turn their noses up at this garbage









Vroom Vroom: Just desperately _SAD_.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> They've abandoned any attempt at serious motoring journalism


No Rich I didn't see it but I was unaware that Sky1 had any journos anyway so I'm hardly suprised

Were the girls from Brainiacs in it?

Just clicked the link and seen Lisa Rodgers in in it, I'll be watching the next show


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sky

One day they may realise they have nothing to offer & drop their prices.


----------

